
How are Russian homes heated? (2019) - onetimemanytime
https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/331064-how-russian-homes-heated
======
cnst
Pretty cool historical insight. I wonder whether it's still cheaper to do it
this way than what the alternatives would be.

Of course, it's nice that everyone is kept warm and the air is always fresh
due to the open windows for ventilation. It's pretty common in the US for
people to turn down the heating to save on costs, and living in the freezing
conditions at home.

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _It 's pretty common in the US for people to turn down the heating to save
on costs, and living in the freezing conditions at home._

It's pretty common to do a lot of things when you have no money. Heating one
room, say the living room, might be an alternative to having to pay for
heating no matter what. But then in Russia, you have no alternative, heating
or death, so this is essential. Climate in USA varies a lot...

